# Kitten in a box-poem



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Kitten in the Cardboard Box

The kitten in the card board box
voiced aloud his fears
'It's dark inside this horrid place
please let me out of here'.

His little paws were red and sore
with struggling to regain the 
freedom he had lost that morn
and now cried in vain.

At last a human voice he heard
felt hope within him rise
with frantic claws he fought the box
unheeded were his cries.

Darkness came and silence fell
the kitten in despair lay down 
and slept till morning came
when hunger woke him thier

But know one found his prison cell
his cries were still unheard
the hours came,the hours went
it seemed no one cared.

Another day had almost gone
when foot steps came his way
he gave a desperate,feeble wail
and heard a gruff voice say-

"What's this" and felt the box rise up
the lid was open wide
"Good gracious" the Police man said
when he saw what was in the box.

The kitten knew that freedom lay
beyond the card board wall
he tried to jump but lack the strength
resulted in his fall.

The lid was firmly closed again
he lay in silent grief
but soon the box was open again
after a journey brief

Then gentle hands uplifted him
and set him on his feet
smoothed his fur and calmed his fears
and offered him milk and meat.

He ate a little,drank alot
and sak upon the mat
too weak to care what happend next
a tired little cat.

He woke to warmth and comfort
a loving home at last
his box a faiding nightmare
in a half remembered past.

- Louise Mowat


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice poem.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you, Nerilka. That was lovely.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

lovely


----------

